
Study: Alcohol 'most harmful drug,' followed by crack and heroin - CNN.com - Concours
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/11/01/alcohol.harm/index.html?eref=rss_us&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rss%2Fcnn_us+%28RSS%3A+U.S.%29
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Report from the BBC, and _much_ dicussion here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1855713>

